# Build cost



## jimclarck (Mar 5, 2020)

We are looking for feedback on current build (per m2) cost in the aljezur area. We hear that it is in the range of 800-1000 euros for quality finish but with the crazy increase in cost of materials we are wondering if anyone (maybe in the trade) can tell us what is realistic to expect these days.

We are also hearing that property prices have started to slow down. Is this true?

Thanks,

Josh


----------

